# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  با این درصدا تو منطقه2چه رتبه ای میشه اورد؟

## _saeed_

اول سلام ودم اینکه ازهمه دوستانی که تو تاپیک قبلیم راهنماییم کردن تشکر میکنم من برناممو3روزه شروع کردم البته این فقط استارت کاربود برای اینکه ازفاز تنبلی بیرون بیام ازفردا قراره طبق برنامم شروع جلوبرم فقط میخواستم بدونم باین درصدها چه رتبه ای میشه اورد تو. تخمین کانون که جدیدا کنکور94 هم بهش اضافه شده درصدار زدم میگه 3500تا4000 میشه بهش اعتماد کرد میخواستم از تخمین گزینه2 استفاده کنم که پولی شده.خواهشا فقط کسایی که مطمئن هستن نظر بدن ممنون
زیست30%(به اندازه48درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
ریاضی40%(به اندازه56درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
فیزیک40%(به اندازه56درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
شیمی40%(به اندازه57درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
دینی80%(100% میخوام بخونم)
عربی45%(به اندازه48%کنکورمیخوام بخونم فقط ترجمه ومعنی درک مطلب) 
ادبیات45%(به اندازه60درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
زبان30%( میخوام روی معنی کار کنم ولی چون زبان تاحالا نخوندم رو30%هدف گذاری کردم)

----------


## ah.at

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


اول سلام ودم اینکه ازهمه دوستانی که تو تاپیک قبلیم راهنماییم کردن تشکر میکنم من برناممو3روزه شروع کردم البته این فقط استارت کاربود برای اینکه ازفاز تنبلی بیرون بیام ازفردا قراره طبق برنامم شروع جلوبرم فقط میخواستم بدونم باین درصدها چه رتبه ای میشه اورد تو. تخمین کانون که جدیدا کنکور94 هم بهش اضافه شده درصدار زدم میگه 3500تا4000 میشه بهش اعتماد کرد میخواستم از تخمین گزینه2 استفاده کنم که پولی شده.خواهشا فقط کسایی که مطمئن هستن نظر بدن ممنون
زیست30%(به اندازه48درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
ریاضی40%(به اندازه56درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
فیزیک40%(به اندازه56درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
شیمی40%(به اندازه57درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
دینی80%(100% میخوام بخونم)
عربی45%(به اندازه48%کنکورمیخوام بخونم فقط ترجمه ومعنی درک مطلب) 
ادبیات45%(به اندازه60درصدسوالای کنکورمیخوام بخونم)
زبان30%( میخوام روی معنی کار کنم ولی چون زبان تاحالا نخوندم رو30%هدف گذاری کردم)



به تخمین رتبه کانون اعتماد کن ...
معمولا درست میگه ...*

----------


## m.jafari1990

داداش ما همرو بجز ریاضی به قصد 100 خوندیم اما تو کنکور 60 بیاریم کلاه رو میندازیم بالا یکم ببر بالا توانت رو

----------


## _saeed_

> داداش ما همرو بجز ریاضی به قصد 100 خوندیم اما تو کنکور 60 بیاریم کلاه رو میندازیم بالا یکم ببر بالا توانت رو


درست میگی ولی منی که میخوام به 17 تا سوال فیزیک جواب بدم نسبت به کسی که میخواد هر30تا رو بزنه وقت بیشتری دارم وتمرکز بالا تره درضمن 16درصدم خطا درنظر گرفتم

----------


## E-Beshkani

سلام
کانون > کنکور 94 (بدون معدل)

----------


## Hamed.Boskabadi

_احتمالا فیزیوتراپی مشهد قبولی پزشکی ن البته ب کنکورش بستگی داره_

----------


## _saeed_

> سلام
> کانون > کنکور 94 (بدون معدل)


چرا زحمت کشیدی خودم  اینکارو کرده بودم میشه بهش اعتماد کرد؟

----------


## _saeed_

> _احتمالا فیزیوتراپی مشهد قبولی پزشکی ن البته ب کنکورش بستگی داره_


هدفم پزشکی نیست هدفم اینکه رتبه زیر 5000 بیارم

----------


## Dan_Gh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _saeed_


چرا زحمت کشیدی خودم  اینکارو کرده بودم میشه بهش اعتماد کرد؟


داداش قلمچی درسته سؤالا لو میره و تقلب میشه و ......
ولی توجه کن که پارسال چن نفر از 10 نفر اول،قلمچی بودن.....؟
اعتماد کن دیگه اینقد کشش نده....
نگفته که میشی 2780...بازه بهت داده.....
به جای اینکه بیای وقتتو که الان از طلا ارزشمندتره سر سؤال تکراری،از دست بدی،برو بخون
موفق باشی*

----------


## Behnam10

*اقا این یعنی دقیقا چی که میخوای 48 درصد زیست رو بخونی .
زیست کلا ترکیبی سوال میاد(البته به جز یه تعداد کم سوال مثل ژنتیک) . حالا اگه مثلا یه فصلی مثل شارش یا گیاهی رو حذف کنی و نخونیش نمیتونی سوالات فصلهایی رو هم که خوندی جواب بدی !!
حداقل زیست رو کامل بخون*

----------


## _saeed_

> *اقا این یعنی دقیقا چی که میخوای 48 درصد زیست رو بخونی .
> زیست کلا ترکیبی سوال میاد(البته به جز یه تعداد کم سوال مثل ژنتیک) . حالا اگه مثلا یه فصلی مثل شارش یا گیاهی رو حذف کنی و نخونیش نمیتونی سوالات فصلهایی رو هم که خوندی جواب بدی !!
> حداقل زیست رو کامل بخون*


من برای زیست کل زیست پیش به جز شارش+فصل8و11سومو انتخاب کردم که تو کنکورای اخیر خصوصا94 به جز یک سوال فصل1پیش بقیه سوالا مفهومی هستش. کنکورو خیلی بزرگ کردن برامون یه نمونش اینکه میگن سوالای زیست همش ترکیبیه درصورتی که 60درصد سولا مفهومی هستش.تازه 18درصدم خطا برا خودم درنظرگرفتم درضمن من پارسال زیستو تو کنکور 22درصد زدم با همین پیش میخوام 8درصد نسبت به پارسال زیاد کنم فکر نکنم کار زیاد سختی باشه

----------


## Hellion

> من برای زیست کل زیست پیش به جز شارش+فصل8و11سومو انتخاب کردم که تو کنکورای اخیر خصوصا94 به جز یک سوال فصل1پیش بقیه سوالا مفهومی هستش. کنکورو خیلی بزرگ کردن برامون یه نمونش اینکه میگن سوالای زیست همش ترکیبیه درصورتی که 60درصد سولا مفهومی هستش.تازه 18درصدم خطا برا خودم درنظرگرفتم درضمن من پارسال زیستو تو کنکور 22درصد زدم با همین پیش میخوام 8درصد نسبت به پارسال زیاد کنم فکر نکنم کار زیاد سختی باشه


امسال از شهرمون نگار لگزی که تو کانون هم اسمش هست همیشه آزمونا رو حدود 80 میزد اومد تو کنکور 45 زد ... نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم فقط میخوام بگم کنکور رو دست کم گرفتی ... کنکورو بزرگش نکردن کنکور خودش بزرگ هست وگرنه این همه آدم ماه ها خودشونو نمیکشتن تا به هدفشون برسن

----------


## raha..

کنکور امتحان ساده ای است 
که فقط بزرگ برگزار میشود

----------


## Behnam10

> من برای زیست کل زیست پیش به جز شارش+فصل8و11سومو انتخاب کردم که تو کنکورای اخیر خصوصا94 به جز یک سوال فصل1پیش بقیه سوالا مفهومی هستش. کنکورو خیلی بزرگ کردن برامون یه نمونش اینکه میگن سوالای زیست همش ترکیبیه درصورتی که 60درصد سولا مفهومی هستش.تازه 18درصدم خطا برا خودم درنظرگرفتم درضمن من پارسال زیستو تو کنکور 22درصد زدم با همین پیش میخوام 8درصد نسبت به پارسال زیاد کنم فکر نکنم کار زیاد سختی باشه


اخه کل زیست ، فصل شارش هستش . یعنی ما کلا در 29 فصل زیست در مورد موجوداتی میخونیم که متابولیسم دارند( البته فصل9 قسمت ویروسیش رو فاکتور بگیر) . بعد میخوای فصل8 پیش رو حذف کنی !!! به هیچ وجه این کار رو نکن .
بعد تنها سوال مستقل زیست که اصلا ترکیب نداره ، ژنتیکه . اونم که میخوای حذف کنی .
دیگه چی موند از زیست؟؟!! :Yahoo (39):

----------


## _saeed_

> امسال از شهرمون نگار لگزی که تو کانون هم اسمش هست همیشه آزمونا رو حدود 80 میزد اومد تو کنکور 45 زد ... نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم فقط میخوام بگم کنکور رو دست کم گرفتی ... کنکورو بزرگش نکردن کنکور خودش بزرگ هست وگرنه این همه آدم ماه ها خودشونو نمیکشتن تا به هدفشون برسن


فکر کنم هنوز کنکور ندادی به خاطر سنت میگما.یه نصیحت بهت میکنم کنکورو زیاد برا خودت بزرگ نکن معلومه سوالای زیستو تحلیل نکردی وگرنه این حرفو نمیزدی من پارسال دو ماه مونده بود به کنکور عملا زیستو نخوندم (البته قبل اونم ناقص خونده بودم )با این وجود تو کنکود در حد خودم خوب زدم درحد خودم.درضمن من وقتی میخوام نصف سولاارو بزنم وقتم بیشتره وبا تمرکز بالاتر جواب میدم  .موفق باشی دوست عزیز

----------


## _saeed_

> کنکور امتحان ساده ای است 
> که فقط بزرگ برگزار میشود


گل گفتی عزیز

----------


## raha..

نمیدونم چطوریه...
یا کانون اشتباه میکنه یا گزینه2

----------


## Hellion

> فکر کنم هنوز کنکور ندادی به خاطر سنت میگما.یه نصیحت بهت میکنم کنکورو زیاد برا خودت بزرگ نکن معلومه سوالای زیستو تحلیل نکردی وگرنه این حرفو نمیزدی من پارسال دو ماه مونده بود به کنکور عملا زیستو نخوندم (البته قبل اونم ناقص خونده بودم )با این وجود تو کنکود در حد خودم خوب زدم درحد خودم.درضمن من وقتی میخوام نصف سولاارو بزنم وقتم بیشتره وبا تمرکز بالاتر جواب میدم  .موفق باشی دوست عزیز


درسته کنکور ندادم ولی سوالاش رو که دیدم و حل کردیم :l    
بله هرکسی بخونه در حد خودش میزنه این یه چیز معلومه ... شما گفتین 22 درصد که میشه یازده سوال از پنجاه سوال ... خوب ینی از هر پنچ سوال حدودن یکیش رو درست زدین ... با یکم معلوماتم میشه به این درصد رسید و زیاد ایده آل نیستش ... مطمئنن تو کنکور کنار سوالای سخت آسونم پیدا میشه و شاید سختاش از جاییی باشه که خوندی و آسونش از یه جا نخوندت ... 
در کل واسه همه درصدا میشه حسابی رو خونده ها کرد ولی زیست حسابش سواست ...
در ضمن درسته که کنکور ندادم و این نمیشه هیچی از کنکور نمیدونم ... 
امیدوارم شما هم موفق باشین ولی یکم بیشتر واقع بین باشین بهتره

----------


## _saeed_

> اخه کل زیست ، فصل شارش هستش . یعنی ما کلا در 29 فصل زیست در مورد موجوداتی میخونیم که متابولیسم دارند( البته فصل9 قسمت ویروسیش رو فاکتور بگیر) . بعد میخوای فصل8 پیش رو حذف کنی !!! به هیچ وجه این کار رو نکن .
> بعد تنها سوال مستقل زیست که اصلا ترکیب نداره ، ژنتیکه . اونم که میخوای حذف کنی .
> دیگه چی موند از زیست؟؟!!


فصل8سال سومو (ژنتیک) تو برنامم هست درضمن کلا7 8 تا سوال ازشارش میاد نه 50 تا

----------


## raha..

من الان نمیتونم وارد گزینه 2 شم 
اما دیروز با درصدای  50 -85توهمه ی درسا رتبه زیر 1000 میتونستم بیارم
الان رفتم کانون با درصد 30-70  زیر 1000 میتونم بیارم...

----------


## _saeed_

> من الان نمیتونم وارد گزینه 2 شم 
> اما دیروز با درصدای  50 -85توهمه ی درسا رتبه زیر 1000 میتونستم بیارم
> الان رفتم کانون با درصد 30-70  زیر 1000 میتونم بیارم...


واس من برعکس شد من درصدای کنکور پارسالمو زدم رتبه ای که داد از رتبه کنکور پارسالم 5000هزارتا بدتر بود نمیفهمم تخمین رتبه کانون رو حالت خوشبینانه هست یا بدبیناه عجیبه!

----------


## raha..

خیلی خوش بینانه....
وایسا الان بهت میگم درسته یا غلط
با درصدای یکی از دوستان پارسال امتحان میکنم...(خودم واسه آزمون نرفتم...)

----------


## raha..

خیلی خوش بینه...
تقریبا رتبه دوستمو نصف کرد...

----------


## _saeed_

> خیلی خوش بینه...
> تقریبا رتبه دوستمو نصف کرد...


عجب پس چرا رتبه منو بدتر داد؟

----------


## Remistry

> بیخیال فکر میکنی با این درصدا چند هزار بیارم؟چون واقع بینی ازت پرسیدم که دیگه بدتر از اون نشم.


برادر من بجا این تاپیک و وقت گذروندن بشینی سر درست خدایی بهتر میشه وضعیتت....اصلا اصلا من اهل توهین نیستم ولی میبینم کسی وقتشو اینجوری تلف میکنه یه جوری میشم...در کل تصمبم با خودت...امیدوارم اینو بی ادبی من ندونی :Yahoo (9):

----------


## _saeed_

> برادر من بجا این تاپیک و وقت گذروندن بشینی سر درست خدایی بهتر میشه وضعیتت....اصلا اصلا من اهل توهین نیستم ولی میبینم کسی وقتشو اینجوری تلف میکنه یه جوری میشم...در کل تصمبم با خودت...امیدوارم اینو بی ادبی من ندونی


حرفت درسته ولی این قضیه حیاتیه.

----------


## raha..

رتبه دوستم حدود7000 بود درصد هاشم دقیق دارم اما تو کانون زد 3000 ..
بازم خود دانی...
اما به نظرم گزینه 2 سخت گیری کرد...

----------


## _saeed_

بچه ها جای دیگه ای هست که تخمین بزنم؟

----------


## Hellion

> بیخیال فکر میکنی با این درصدا چند هزار بیارم؟چون واقع بینی ازت پرسیدم که دیگه بدتر از اون نشم.


هر چه خدا خواهد همان ..

----------


## _saeed_

بقیه نظرشون در مورد تخمین چیه؟

----------


## Navid70

ببین این تخمینا هم قلمچی هم گزینه دو بر اساس کارنامه هاس یعنی درصدای شما رو با یه کارنامه نزدیک بهش پیدا میکنه یه رتبه بهت میده.
طبیعیه اگه درصدات تخیلی باشه جواب اونم تخیلیه.
همین الان تک درس بزن شیمی 100 بقیه درسا صفر ببین چه رتبه ای میگه ولی من دیدم یه نفر با یه درس 100 رتبه ده هزار اورده.
شما یا بشین معقول فکر کن ببین کدوم درس رو میتونی واقعا بیاری و تایمشم داری یا بشین بگو هرچه خدا بخواهد همان شود.
به نظر من که درصدات معقول نیست تو این تایم

----------


## _saeed_

> ببین این تخمینا هم قلمچی هم گزینه دو بر اساس کارنامه هاس یعنی درصدای شما رو با یه کارنامه نزدیک بهش پیدا میکنه یه رتبه بهت میده.
> طبیعیه اگه درصدات تخیلی باشه جواب اونم تخیلیه.
> همین الان تک درس بزن شیمی 100 بقیه درسا صفر ببین چه رتبه ای میگه ولی من دیدم یه نفر با یه درس 100 رتبه ده هزار اورده.
> شما یا بشین معقول فکر کن ببین کدوم درس رو میتونی واقعا بیاری و تایمشم داری یا بشین بگو هرچه خدا بخواهد همان شود.
> به نظر من که درصدات معقول نیست تو این تایم


منظورت اینه که روی درصدای پایین تری هدف گذاری کنم؟

----------


## _saeed_

> ببین این تخمینا هم قلمچی هم گزینه دو بر اساس کارنامه هاس یعنی درصدای شما رو با یه کارنامه نزدیک بهش پیدا میکنه یه رتبه بهت میده.
> طبیعیه اگه درصدات تخیلی باشه جواب اونم تخیلیه.
> همین الان تک درس بزن شیمی 100 بقیه درسا صفر ببین چه رتبه ای میگه ولی من دیدم یه نفر با یه درس 100 رتبه ده هزار اورده.
> شما یا بشین معقول فکر کن ببین کدوم درس رو میتونی واقعا بیاری و تایمشم داری یا بشین بگو هرچه خدا بخواهد همان شود.
> به نظر من که درصدات معقول نیست تو این تایم


نگفتی منظورت چی بود؟

----------


## Aguila Roja

پردیس قبول میشی

----------


## Navid70

> نگفتی منظورت چی بود؟


نه دوست عزیز.
شما با توجه به درسایی که تا الان واسه کنکور امسال خوندی و توی تاپیک قبلیت مطرح کردی باید معقول فکر کنی
دقت کن که شما داری خیلی از مباحث رو تازه یادمیگیری  این یادگیری جدید اونم در بعضی درس ها مثل فیزیک و ریاضی واقعا زمانبرن و ربطی به تلاش شما ندارن من هنوز موندم شما چطور از 0 میخواید تو این مدت به 40 برسونید این دو درس رو!!
شما اگه بتونی عمومیا رو در همین حد که گفتی بیاری و زیست و شیمی رو به 50 برسونی میتونی از حد انتظارتم بهتر بشی.
ولی زیست 50 دیگه مبحثی خوندن نداره منظور این نیست به تمامی مباحث تسلط داشته باشی ولی باید تمامی فصلارو شناخت داشته باشی.

----------


## _saeed_

> نه دوست عزیز.
> شما با توجه به درسایی که تا الان واسه کنکور امسال خوندی و توی تاپیک قبلیت مطرح کردی باید معقول فکر کنی
> دقت کن که شما داری خیلی از مباحث رو تازه یادمیگیری  این یادگیری جدید اونم در بعضی درس ها مثل فیزیک و ریاضی واقعا زمانبرن و ربطی به تلاش شما ندارن من هنوز موندم شما چطور از 0 میخواید تو این مدت به 40 برسونید این دو درس رو!!
> شما اگه بتونی عمومیا رو در همین حد که گفتی بیاری و زیست و شیمی رو به 50 برسونی میتونی از حد انتظارتم بهتر بشی.
> ولی زیست 50 دیگه مبحثی خوندن نداره منظور این نیست به تمامی مباحث تسلط داشته باشی ولی باید تمامی فصلارو شناخت داشته باشی.


کی گفته من میخوام ازصفر ریاضی وفیزیکو بخونم من تمام فصلایی که تو برنامم گذاشتم رو یا پارسال برا کنکور خوندم یا امسال اوایل سال خوندم و پایم تو اون مباحث قوی هستش وبیشتر باید براشون تست بزنم+مروروشون

----------


## _saeed_

> پردیس قبول میشی


منظورت چیه؟یعنی حدودا چه رتبه ای میارم؟ درضمن من هدفم پزشکی نیست هدف من رتبه زیر 5000 هستش

----------

